# Skyrim mit phänomenaler Bilderbuchgrafik: GTA-Modder Gionight zeigt, was optisch machbar ist



## FrankMoers (31. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim mit phänomenaler Bilderbuchgrafik: GTA-Modder Gionight zeigt, was optisch machbar ist* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim mit phänomenaler Bilderbuchgrafik: GTA-Modder Gionight zeigt, was optisch machbar ist


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (31. Dezember 2011)

...leider rückt der gute seine Einstellungen nicht raus, da hilft es auch nicht ihm im Forum anzubetteln  Die Standarteinstellungen vom ENB Mod sind zwar ganz okay, aber lange nicht so genial wie die von Gionight.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (31. Dezember 2011)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> ...leider rückt der gute seine Einstellungen nicht raus, da hilft es auch nicht ihm im Forum anzubetteln  Die Standarteinstellungen vom ENB Mod sind zwar ganz okay, aber lange nicht so genial wie die von Gionight.



EDIT: Gerade rausgefunden warum Gionight seine ini. nicht veröffentlicht.... Weil in vielen Communities ( z.B. hier ! ) das Werk des ENB-Schöpfers von irgendwelchen Trolls grundlos schlecht gemacht wurde.Wer es nicht mag, soll es bei sich behalten oder wenigstens sinvolle Kritik ausüben !


----------



## Seebaer (31. Dezember 2011)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie der Konsoleneinfluss, aus einer Supergrafik einen Grafikschrott macht. PCler müssen mal wieder 1000 Handstände machen um das zu bekommen, was für PC möglich wäre. Ein Armutszeugnis für Entwickler die auf Konsole "programmieren". Für Konsole zusammenpfuschen würde hier zutreffen.


----------



## JerrY1992 (31. Dezember 2011)

sieht gut aus, eig ein must have


----------



## Sancezz1 (31. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie scheinen einige zu vergessen Bethesda ein Unternehmen ist. Ein Unternehmen was seine Spiele möglichst oft verkaufen möchte um die enormen Produktionskosten, Marketingkosten etc auch wieder einzunehmen und dabei noch was zu verdienen.
Was bringt es einem Entwickler, die bestmögliche Grafik herauszuholen, wenn es am Ende nur wenige Verbraucher kaufen werden, weil die Hardware vieler Spieler dies nicht mitmacht. Nicht alle Konsumenten sind Hardcore Gamer, die meisten sind Hobby Gamer, welche sich nun mal nicht einen teuren High End PC zulegen werden. Aber auch diesen Konsumenten muss ein Entwickler sein Produkt verkaufen.
Also muss der Entwickler Kompromisse eingehen. Und mal ehrlich, wie viele können diese Mods mit High End Grafik auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen und haben dabei mindestens 20 FPS? Weil, zumindest bei mir, kommt mit weniger als 20 FPS kein wirklicher Spielspaß auf. Da ich die Ruckler als sehr störend empfinde.

Aber ist ja eine ewige Diskussion - Stichwort Crysis und Crysis 2
Bei Crysis haben die meisten geschimpft, weil die nötige Hardware kaum einer hatte und bei Crysis 2 wurde gemeckert, weil Crysis 2 keine "Hammer-Geile" High End Grafik hatte.

Aber hey, liegt ja in der Natur des Menschen


----------



## Raen (31. Dezember 2011)

Schade, dass die Bilder photoshoped sind. Ich würde echt gerne sehen wie die Mod original aussieht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

Hm... Und wo finde ich die Version der screenshots?

Ich meine ja aus den Kommentaren herausgelesen zu haben, dass die verlinkte Mod nicht zu diesem beeindruckenden Ergebnis führt.


----------



## GoodOldShepard (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich finds ja schön dass sich Leute Mühe machen Skyrim grafisch aufzuwerten. Hut hoch und so. In meinen Augen aber haben die Entwickler gut gehandelt, als sie sich augenscheinlich auf den Stil von Skyrim fokussiert haben, der absolut brilliant, von Atmosphäre bis Art-Design, ist. Das war ja unter anderem das, was viele an Oblivion kritisiert haben. Ich denke hier werden es Grafikmods schwer haben, das Original zu übertreffen, vielleicht durch irgendwelche Effekte, aber man merkt das hier wirklich Künstler bei Skyrim am Werk waren, Konsolen-Port hin oder her. Ich zieh da echt meinen Hut (oder Perücke) vor Bethsoft.
out.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

GoodOldShepard schrieb:


> Ich finds ja schön dass sich Leute Mühe machen Skyrim grafisch aufzuwerten. Hut hoch und so. In meinen Augen aber haben die Entwickler gut gehandelt, als sie sich augenscheinlich auf den Stil von Skyrim fokussiert haben, der absolut brilliant, von Atmosphäre bis Art-Design, ist. Das war ja unter anderem das, was viele an Oblivion kritisiert haben. Ich denke hier werden es Grafikmods schwer haben, das Original zu übertreffen, vielleicht durch irgendwelche Effekte, aber man merkt das hier wirklich Künstler bei Skyrim am Werk waren, Konsolen-Port hin oder her. Ich zieh da echt meinen Hut (oder Perücke) vor Bethsoft.
> out.


 

Das ist ja so nicht falsch, aber gerade diese screens zeigen, dass man die Grafik gehörig aufwerten kann (ohne viel aufwand), ohne die Atmo kaputt zu machen.
Ich denke doch, dass die stellenweise doch eher schwache Grafik eine Konaolenlimitation ist, als bewusste Stilentscheidung.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (31. Dezember 2011)

Raen schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Bilder photoshoped sind. Ich würde echt gerne sehen wie die Mod original aussieht.



Sie sind nicht bearbeitet. 



> Hm... Und wo finde ich die Version der screenshots?
> 
> Ich meine ja aus den Kommentaren herausgelesen zu haben, dass die verlinkte Mod nicht zu diesem beeindruckenden Ergebnis führt



Siehe mein Kommentar unten . Es gibt diese Version noch nicht.


----------



## ChristianKnacki (31. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das ist ja so nicht falsch, aber gerade diese screens zeigen, dass man die Grafik gehörig aufwerten kann (ohne viel aufwand), ohne die Atmo kaputt zu machen.
> Ich denke doch, dass die stellenweise doch eher schwache Grafik eine Konaolenlimitation ist, als bewusste Stilentscheidung.



Das sehe ich, und warscheinlich einige andere auch, etwas anders. Der Stil, den die Modder hier einschlagen, verändert die Atmosphäre und und Farbtemperatur wesentlich. Die Farben sind einfach viel zu warm und und das Kalte sowie Nebelige verschwindet. Ich weiß nicht ob es einem hier mal aufgefallen ist, aber bisher sieht man zu diesen Mods immer nur Screens von Außen-Bereich. Aber warum nicht auch mal Screens aus dem Innenbereichen? Meine Vermutung ist dazu, dass es wie bei der ENB Mod für GTA 4 in den Zwischensequenzen der Missionen sein wird, nämlich alles überbelichtet und farbstichig.

Also liebe Modder, versaut nicht die wirklich gelungene Atmosphäre und den Stil des Spiel mit solchen Unsinnigkeiten. Verbessert meinetwegen die Texturen und die Effekte, aber lasst die Finger von Farbwahl und Farbtemperatur. Keiner will tropische Farben in einem nordischen Klima..


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (31. Dezember 2011)

> Keiner will tropische Farben in einem nordischen Klima..


Und eben doch. Wenn ihr diese Mods nicht wollt, müsst ihr nicht darüber urteilen.


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2011)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Und eben doch. Wenn ihr diese Mods nicht wollt, müsst ihr nicht darüber urteilen.


Wenn man etwas nicht will, muss man nicht drüber urteilen?
Du ziehst das von der falschen Seite auf. 

Zuerst kommt ein Urteil* und dann entscheidet dieses Urteil, ob man etwas will oder nicht.

*bzw. die Beurteilung


----------



## HMCpretender (31. Dezember 2011)

Ein wirklich süßer Hintern auf Bild 5, ist der orginal oder modifiziert?


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (31. Dezember 2011)

Original.Nur der Schlüpfer hat eine masochistische Textur bekommen ;D


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2011)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen einige zu vergessen Bethesda ein Unternehmen ist. Ein Unternehmen was seine Spiele möglichst oft verkaufen möchte um die enormen Produktionskosten, Marketingkosten etc auch wieder einzunehmen und dabei noch was zu verdienen.
> Was bringt es einem Entwickler, die bestmögliche Grafik herauszuholen, wenn es am Ende nur wenige Verbraucher kaufen werden, weil die Hardware vieler Spieler dies nicht mitmacht. Nicht alle Konsumenten sind Hardcore Gamer, die meisten sind Hobby Gamer, welche sich nun mal nicht einen teuren High End PC zulegen werden. Aber auch diesen Konsumenten muss ein Entwickler sein Produkt verkaufen.
> Also muss der Entwickler Kompromisse eingehen. Und mal ehrlich, wie viele können diese Mods mit High End Grafik auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen und haben dabei mindestens 20 FPS? Weil, zumindest bei mir, kommt mit weniger als 20 FPS kein wirklicher Spielspaß auf. Da ich die Ruckler als sehr störend empfinde.
> 
> ...


 
Dafür hat der liebe Computergott ja die Grafikeinstellungen erfunden  Und wenn man die höchsten Einstellungen wählt, dann sollte auch alles mögliche aus einem Rechner rausgeholt werden, was geht. Für ältere PCs sind ja dann die mittleren und niedrigen Details und Auflösungen da.
Und Crysis 1 hab ich damals zu der Zeit mit einem 3 Jahre alten Rechner gespielt, da dreht man halt die Details zurück und schon gehts. Wenn man aber High-End Hardware hat, dann sollte die richtig ausgenutzt werden und einem ein "Wuhuuu ist das geil." auf die Lippen bringen.

Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Grafik in Skyrim totaler Mist sei, sie ist schon ziemlich stimmig und passt auch zum nordischen Flair. Nur die Texturen halt könnten noch einen Tick besser sein


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dafür hat der liebe Computergott ja die Grafikeinstellungen erfunden  Und wenn man die höchsten Einstellungen wählt, dann sollte auch alles mögliche aus einem Rechner rausgeholt werden, was geht. Für ältere PCs sind ja dann die mittleren und niedrigen Details und Auflösungen da.
> Und Crysis 1 hab ich damals zu der Zeit mit einem 3 Jahre alten Rechner gespielt, da dreht man halt die Details zurück und schon gehts. Wenn man aber High-End Hardware hat, dann sollte die richtig ausgenutzt werden und einem ein "Wuhuuu ist das geil." auf die Lippen bringen.
> 
> Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Grafik in Skyrim totaler Mist sei, sie ist schon ziemlich stimmig und passt auch zum nordischen Flair. Nur die Texturen halt könnten noch einen Tick besser sein




Naja, du vergisst, dass sich viele (!) Käufer denken: Wenn ich das Spiel nicht auf Full HD/ Ultra settings spielen kann, dann kaufe ich es mir nicht. Viele greifen dann auf die Konsolenversion zurück, die dann paradoxerweise noch schlechter aussieht, aber dort läuft es auf höchsten settings.

Das PC Spiel ist eh schon ein Nischenprodukt, wenn man den Kreis der Käufer auch noch auf die eingrenzt, die eine 800€ + PC haben, wird der Publisher weinen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Naja, du vergisst, dass sich viele (!) Käufer denken: Wenn ich das Spiel nicht auf Full HD/ Ultra settings spielen kann, dann kaufe ich es mir nicht. Viele greifen dann auf die Konsolenversion zurück, die dann paradoxerweise noch schlechter aussieht, aber dort läuft es auf höchsten settings.
> 
> Das PC Spiel ist eh schon ein Nischenprodukt, wenn man den Kreis der Käufer auch noch auf die eingrenzt, die eine 800€ + PC haben, wird der Publisher weinen.


 
Das liegt dann aber auch bei den Entwicklern. Die müssen sowas einfach klarer kommunizieren. Früher war das selbstverständlich, dass es da einen Modus gab, der nur für aktuelle oder künftige Rechner war. Ich fand' das immer schön, wenn man dann einen neuen Rechner hatte und die etwas älteren Spiele wieder hervorholen konnte und dann in nie dagewesener Grafikpracht bestaunen konnte. Das war schon nicht schlecht  Mittlerweile machen's ja manche Entwickler wenigstens schon so, dass man wenigstens High-Res-Texturen runterladen kann. Das ist zumindest ja schon mal ein Anfang.  Denn aktuell z.B. ist das ja bei vielen PC Spielen das Problem. Nicht, dass die Spiele nicht stimmig wären, aber die Texturen sind oft zu verwaschen und zu schwach. Wenn man dann in 1920x1080 oder höheren Auflösungen spielt, dann fällt das schon manchmal ganz schön auf. Beim PC sitzt man ja auch näher am Bildschirm. Wenn jemand am TV mit der Konsole spielt, dann sitzt er ja auch weiter weg und die Mängel fallen dann nicht ganz so auf


----------



## karsten2409 (2. Januar 2012)

Alle Konsolen auf diesem Planeten gehören zerstört , alle Macht den PC´s


----------



## Basshinzu (2. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Naja, du vergisst, dass sich viele (!) Käufer denken: Wenn ich das Spiel nicht auf Full HD/ Ultra settings spielen kann, dann kaufe ich es mir nicht. Viele greifen dann auf die Konsolenversion zurück, die dann paradoxerweise noch schlechter aussieht, aber dort läuft es auf höchsten settings.
> 
> Das PC Spiel ist eh schon ein Nischenprodukt, wenn man den Kreis der Käufer auch noch auf die eingrenzt, die eine 800€ + PC haben, wird der Publisher weinen.


 du willst den pc als nischenprodukt darstellen, obwohl sich skyrim in den ersten wochen millionenfach auf dem pc verkauft hat? obwohl die moddingszene am pc größer ist denn je? obwohl um diese uhrzeit täglich über 5 millionen steam user gleichzeitig online sind? vielleicht ist bei multiplatformtitel der pc nicht an erster stelle, allerdings muss das nicht heissen, dass keine spieler mehr existieren.


----------



## HellsHorst (2. Januar 2012)

Jetzt sieht Skyrim aus wie Oblivion, so Schwarzwald heile, heile Welt mäßig. Grafik-Mods und Texturepacks in allen Ehren aber die Entwickler werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben als sie die Texturen erstellten. Und daran sollte man nicht herumpfuschen. Gerne kann die grafische Unzulänglichkeit der Konsolen mit einem gelungen Texturepack ausgeglichen werde, das die Atmospäre aber unangetastet lässt doch bevor ich diesen Bilderbuch-Abfall installiere schiebe ich Skyrim lieber in meine PS3 und nehme dafür verwaschene Texturen in kauf. Wahrscheinlich kommt jetzt eine Horde Hater weil ich Konsolen nicht komplett fertig gemacht und in Grund und Boden gestampft habe. Tschuldigung.


----------



## zwxk (2. Januar 2012)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> [...] obwohl sich skyrim in den ersten wochen millionenfach auf dem pc verkauft hat?



Also laut vgchartz.com ist Skyrim  bis dato am PC 1.62 Millionen Mal verkauft worden, auf der XBox 4.62 und auf der PS3 2.69 Millionen Mal.
Also Millionen Mal am PC ist wohl etwas übertrieben  Und eigentlich (find ich zumindest persönlich) nicht besonders überwältigend, vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass TES ein ehemals reines PC-Spiel war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2012)

zwxk schrieb:


> Also laut vgchartz.com ist Skyrim  bis dato am PC 1.62 Millionen Mal verkauft worden, auf der XBox 4.62 und auf der PS3 2.69 Millionen Mal.
> Also Millionen Mal am PC ist wohl etwas übertrieben  Und eigentlich (find ich zumindest persönlich) nicht besonders überwältigend, vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass TES ein ehemals reines PC-Spiel war.


 
Wobei man gerade beim PC immer bedenken muss, dass da kein Downloadvertrieb dabei ist, sondern nur Retail Versionen. Was also über Steam oder andere digitalen Plattformen verkauft wird, das ist da gar nicht drin. Steam veröffentlich ja auch leider keine Zahlen, also kann man über die wirklichen PC Verkaufszahlen immer nur spekulieren, aber keine definitive Aussage machen.


----------



## zwxk (2. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wobei man gerade beim PC immer bedenken muss, dass da kein Downloadvertrieb dabei ist, sondern nur Retail Versionen. Was also über Steam oder andere digitalen Plattformen verkauft wird, das ist da gar nicht drin. Steam veröffentlich ja auch leider keine Zahlen, also kann man über die wirklichen PC Verkaufszahlen immer nur spekulieren, aber keine definitive Aussage machen.


 
Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass so viele Leute gerade zu Release das Spiel über Steam kaufen.
Skyrim kostet dort noch immer 49,99€, ich hab zu Release irgendwas um die 30€ bezahlt...


----------



## black-diablo (2. Januar 2012)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Und eben doch. Wenn ihr diese Mods nicht wollt, müsst ihr nicht darüber urteilen.


 Doch. Wir sind böse. Und diese Mod ist NICHT gut. 
Was sind wir nur für schändliche Kritiker, die immer alles kaputt nörgeln müssen.


----------



## Varulven (3. Januar 2012)

Man sollte Bethesda dankbar sein, daß sie ihre Spiele so "moddingfreundlich" gestalten. Wahrscheinlich ist es genau das was sie so erfolgreich macht. Hätte es nicht das Construction Set gegeben, wer weiss ob es TES heute überhaupt noch geben würde (Ok, vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber wer weiss). Immerhin werden 10 Jahre nach dem Release immer noch neue Mods für Morrowind erstellt. Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Morrowind war schon ein extrem, ich will mal sagen "sperriges" Spiel. Ich glaube nicht, dass es heutzutage grossen Erfolg hätte. Aber die Moddingszene hat es am Leben erhalten und darum geht es doch. Deswegen finde ich die ganze Diskussion um die Grafik schonmal im Ansatz viel zu kurz gegriffen. Bei TES geht es um Open-World-Spiele mit sehr grosser spielerischer Freiheit und toller Atmosphäre. Die Optik ist da nur ein, sicherlich nicht unwesentlicher Aspekt. Das erfordert aber auch einen riesigen programmiertechnischen Aufwand. Skyrim dann noch auf Hochglanz zu polieren hätte sicher nochmal ein paar Monate gedauert. Worauf ich hinaus will: Wem Skyrim nicht gut genug aussieht, der installiert sich halt Mods, gibt ja wahrlich 
inzwischen mehr als genug davon. Und wer nicht will der muss nicht.


----------



## Darknomis806 (3. Januar 2012)

schade das es heutzutage es immer weniger spiele gibt die modderfreundlich sind.

thx bethesda!


----------



## springenderBusch (3. Januar 2012)

Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Läßt das Spiel aber gleich wie ein anderes ixbeliebiges erscheinen. Zu glatt, zu gelackt. Im Fall von Skyrim unpassend.


----------



## nataSic (3. Januar 2012)

HellsHorst schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht Skyrim aus wie Oblivion, so Schwarzwald heile, heile Welt mäßig. Grafik-Mods und Texturepacks in allen Ehren aber die Entwickler werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben als sie die Texturen erstellten. Und daran sollte man nicht herumpfuschen. Gerne kann die grafische Unzulänglichkeit der Konsolen mit einem gelungen Texturepack ausgeglichen werde, das die Atmospäre aber unangetastet lässt doch bevor ich diesen Bilderbuch-Abfall installiere schiebe ich Skyrim lieber in meine PS3 und nehme dafür verwaschene Texturen in kauf. Wahrscheinlich kommt jetzt eine Horde Hater weil ich Konsolen nicht komplett fertig gemacht und in Grund und Boden gestampft habe. Tschuldigung.


 Klar jeder hat seinen Geschmack. Ich fand Original-Skyrim auch nicht soo hässlich aber mag persönlich enb viel lieber, weil durch AO und co. alles viel plastischer wirkt und die Haut einfach zu krass ausschaut. Außerdem ist die Beleuchtung auf einer ganz anderen Stufe, .... die Sättigung ist wirklich auch Tagezzeit + Umgebungsabhängig und kann in der "enbseries.ini" eingestellt werden.



ChristianKnacki schrieb:


> ... Ich weiß nicht ob es einem hier mal aufgefallen ist, aber bisher sieht man zu diesen Mods immer nur Screens von Außen-Bereich. Aber warum nicht auch mal Screens aus dem Innenbereichen? Meine Vermutung ist dazu, dass es wie bei der ENB Mod für GTA 4 in den Zwischensequenzen der Missionen sein wird, nämlich alles überbelichtet und farbstichig...


Finde ich absolut nicht. Ich finde die Innenbereiche viel besser als die Landschaften, hier trumpft SSAO endgültig auf. in gta4 seit icehancer 1.35 bei mir auch kein Problem mehr. 

Also hier ein paar Innenbereichs-Screens ganz allein für dich...xD

ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack

die sind welche ohne enb zum Vergleich.-.
ImageShack
ImageShack


----------



## Fataga (6. Januar 2012)

Tag zusammen. Gionight hat jetzt diese mod auf Skyrimnexus.com hochgeladen. Falls interesse besteht: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5464


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Januar 2012)

Fataga schrieb:


> Tag zusammen. Gionight hat jetzt diese mod auf Skyrimnexus.com hochgeladen. Falls interesse besteht: Skyrim ENB by Gionight at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community



Hmm... den wollte ich mal testen, ist aber keine readme dabei. Weiß jemand Bescheid wie es mit der Installation aussieht?


----------



## Corsa500 (7. Januar 2012)

Invalid or deleted file  Und der Nexus-Link funzt auch nicht...


----------



## Lordex (7. Januar 2012)

Sowas halbgares is ja ma wieder herrlich! NIX funzt, alles deletet und keine Readme dabei? Man man man man


----------



## pkroos (7. Januar 2012)

hats jemand schon runtergeladen und kann es auf rapidshare hochladen,wäre voll nett


----------



## bka4free2 (7. Januar 2012)

So muss ein arsch aussehen  lol


----------



## DeadBody666 (7. Januar 2012)

Die Links zum DL sind alle im A...! Wo kann ich die Mod sonst noch runterladen und wie bekomme ich die installiert?


----------



## candymanXXL (7. Januar 2012)

Lordex schrieb:


> Sowas halbgares is ja ma wieder herrlich! NIX funzt, alles deletet und keine Readme dabei? Man man man man


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 
INSTALLATION:
Just put all this files in your main Skyrim directory with your Skyrim.exe and thats it.

Dieser Link funktioniert!
Skyrim ENB by Gionight at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2012)

abdulabay schrieb:


> The Future of 3D
> 
> CES-News First Look on Windows 8 "Wind" 3D Desktop - YouTube


 
Was soll der Blödsinn?


----------



## uglygames (7. Januar 2012)

mediafire....hmm ist der download 100% viren-, trojaner- und malware frei?

Edit:
ordnet man das unter "news fail" ein?
"Invalid or Deleted File."


----------



## Periculum1234 (7. Januar 2012)

Weis ejmd. evtl. welcher Mods da noch verwendet wurden? Die Rüstungen sehen verdammt nach denen aus Witcher 2 aus!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2012)

Hab ich einen Schreck gekriegt.

Hab die Mod installiert und es sieht grauenvoll aus. Wie von einem Kind ausgemalt. Extrem bunt und hell.

Absolut nicht empfehlenswert.

(Natürlich nur meine Meinung)


----------



## B4llY (7. Januar 2012)

Einfach nur geil diese Mod!  Aber sehr Kontrastreich ...nichts für die es Abgestumpft mögen.^^


----------



## Sonari (7. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hab ich einen Schreck gekriegt.
> 
> Hab die Mod installiert und es sieht grauenvoll aus. Wie von einem Kind ausgemalt. Extrem bunt und hell.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mich ebenso erschreckt wie du, du bist also nicht allein

Der Mod ist einfach viel zu bunt und die Nächte sind keine Nächte mehr.

Fazit zurück zu meinem alten Mod

Poste mal hier die AD: Realistic Skyrim HD Profile FFXA Injector and ENBSerie v0102 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

wesentlich besser, danke


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Januar 2012)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Und eben doch. Wenn ihr diese Mods nicht wollt, müsst ihr nicht darüber urteilen.


 
Nein, will man nicht. Wer bunte und warme Farben will, der soll in der Karibik bleiben. Im hohen Norden ist nunmal nicht alles quietschbunt und fröhlich.


----------



## Periculum1234 (8. Januar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nein, will man nicht. Wer bunte und warme Farben will, der soll in der Karibik bleiben. Im hohen Norden ist nunmal nicht alles quietschbunt und fröhlich.


 
Sollte ja wohl jedem seine Sachen sein, und wenn du dir die Config angeschaut hättest, würdest du wissen, dass sie eben nicht bunt und kitschig daher kommt. Sie rundet den Stil des Spiels eher ab. Auf jedenfall zu empfehlen, würde Skyrim nicht mehr ohne ENB spielen wollen!


----------



## Morathi (8. Januar 2012)

Ich bleib bei meinem "Realistic lighting" und Post injector. Nächte sind wie Nächte eben so sind - dunkel. Und die Farben sind schön kräftig ohne nach "Karibik" auszusehen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

Periculum1234 schrieb:


> Sollte ja wohl jedem seine Sachen sein, und wenn du dir die Config angeschaut hättest, würdest du wissen, dass sie eben nicht bunt und kitschig daher kommt. Sie rundet den Stil des Spiels eher ab. Auf jedenfall zu empfehlen, würde Skyrim nicht mehr ohne ENB spielen wollen!



Wenn du von der Mod sprichst, um die es in diesem Artikel geht, kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Ich habe sie installiert und war schockiert. Die Dächer in Whiterun waren quietschgelb, die Farben extrem satt. 
Es sah wirklich aus wie Oblivion, eher schlimmer. 
Die von Sonari gepostete Mod ist da wesentlich besser.


----------



## AshLambert (13. Januar 2012)

The Softporn Scrolls 5: Skyrim
Dork "Musclehead" Lundgren's Abenteuer mit der Rächerin im Kettenhemd-String


----------



## stawacz (13. Januar 2012)

ich find immer noch die Skyrim HD - 2K Textures by *NebuLa am besten,,das is n unterschied wie tag und nacht,,,was die texturen betrifft  Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
*


----------



## redgold (14. Januar 2012)

Der link auf Mediafire geht nicht mehr :
Invalid or Deleted File.

The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire.


----------



## stawacz (14. Januar 2012)

redgold schrieb:


> Der link auf Mediafire geht nicht mehr :
> Invalid or Deleted File.
> 
> The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire.


 
Skyrim ENB by Gionight at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## stawacz (14. Januar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> Skyrim ENB by Gionight at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


 

also muss sagen das die mir viel zu bunt is,,bin jetzt auf die hier gestoßen Realistic Lighting Without Post-Processing at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

in verbindung mit den 2K HD texturen siehts einfach klasse aus,und viel passender


----------

